
Why I Am Not a Maker - Tomte
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/why-i-am-not-a-maker/384767/?single_page=true
======
peapicker
But the author 'made' this article - an artifact that he presumably sold.
Perhaps he has too narrow of an idea of 'making'.

